# Sines of Spring



## The Barbarian (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## budget cruncher (Apr 2, 2016)

Indeed!


----------



## Didereaux (Apr 2, 2016)

sigh... I was really hoping someone would post some good cosines of Spring!


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 3, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> sigh... I was really hoping someone would post some good cosines of Spring!



Shift the photo slightly to the left.


----------



## Amocholes (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice but I think I would tone down the umbrella pole, It seems a bit to vivid for the overall tone of the image. I seem to be going off on a tangent.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks a tad strong processing but nice image anyway.


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 7, 2016)

Stronger than I normally like, but each time I toned it down, it didn't look as appealing to me.


----------

